# Edit: philosophy on living



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Life is a lucid dream

It doesn't matter if we live or die

If I had a dream tonight and it was just as vivid as real life I would think to myself "whoa, I just had the most amazing dream ever!". .....

The logical conclusion of the above thought is that...existance is fundamentally beautiful.

Everything is beautiful.

The road is beautiful because it exists.

People are beautiful because they exist.

You can see. I can see. You can hear, I can hear. I can see you seeing, and I can hear you speaking. Therefore we are infinitely intwined.

One day we will exist in galactic consciousness. Or maybe I will choose that day for myself NOW.

Galactic consciousness is knowing that the fact of existance is more significant than anything else.

Everything is insignificant in relation to the fact of ever having existed in the first place. That is the true miracle.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

I couldn't agree more 

I've been reading Krishnamurti's "Freedom From The Known" which touches on similar things -- about how to experience life with complete abandonment, in order to experience fully, what beauty and what love is. To not allow memory, past experience or ideologies judge or influence momentary experience.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Can i have your babies Rozanne?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I changed the title above since this is more philosophy than "religion" I was just inspired by the post "My dp religion".

I so wish that the post above didn't look so dead. It has taken months to delve into and meditate on these philosophies, in an attempt to raise my consciousness. I only wish it didn't look so "dogmatic", but helped the readed to understand the meaning of the words as I wrote it. I can see now why people write things in poetry, since poetry speaks to the soul and analytic points take more effort to decipher.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Life as a Lucid Dream

The idea is that we are all consciousnesses. In order to feel more in line with reality, I must try to overcome the barrier between myself and other consciousnesses. The way I choose to do this is through the passages of my own mind, by merely remembering that I am surrounded by other sensing consciousnessnes, and that the true wealth of this world is the consciousnesses experiencing it. The world also appears to be a consciousness, although that could be a mirage...it just seems like the whole of life is full of life. From trees to soil full of bacteria and worms. It really feels like the earth is buzzing with life all of the time, and that if one could only open one's eyes to it more often, the miracle of life could be better realised.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

I admire anyone who doesnt live by fundermental religion and dogma and has enough intelligence to look for themselves.....but in reality...the truth is "not mine"...so I could never have my own religion or philosophy on life...because the truth does not discriminate like this.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I admire anyone who doesnt live by fundamental religion...


I'm fundamental.
:?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

the philosophy has the main principle that ordinary life is fundamentally miraculous and that it is good to remember that often, in a consciously seeking way. so i will constantly remind myself of that in the hope that it results in an different state of consciousness . the consciousness/awareness part is the purpose of mind-yoga, not "being right" as it is not an argument, but an exploration within my own mind of reality, or a choice of how to relate to life. i believe that there are some fundamentally "good" practises due to believing in spiritual development. The ideal is to become more aware and appreciative, to develop the mind so that it (my mind) interprets things in higher, more spiritually evolved ways, rather than in lower ways which hurt me and do not help me be open to others. It is a conscious choice to see things differently, and appreciate the miracle of what is occuring.

I'd like to put more exercises I've tried on here, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Im interested Rozzane.

Though I have to say that in my opinion"acheiving higher states of conscioussness" shouldnt be seen as something seperate from daily life or as attaining magical states,though these are possible in my experience......All our practices are useless if we cant intergrate them into "mundanity"....if we dont do that ,they are just vain attemps at truth seeking and we miss the point entirley because trully Yoga means the unification of mind/body...the acheivment of total awareness...that doesnt discriminate....and this task of uniting which is what the word religion actually means,to re-legion..is the goal of all spiritual practices,even the alchemists.

Lynsey x.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > I admire anyone who doesnt live by fundamental religion...
> ...


I still admire you Hazel in other ways,youre such a lovley person.I didnt mean you any disrespect.

Lynsey x.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

It's all good Lyns 

Sorry for interrupting the convo... Go on


----------

